# Problem installing CUPS (failed to apply cleanly.)



## tomiso (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi!

I installed FreeBSD 8 yesterday and then tryed to install CUPS.
I used this CUPS installation guide: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/cups/printing-cups-install.html

The problem i run into is this:


```
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  Found saved configuration for cups-image-1.3.10_4
=> cups-1.3.10-source.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]http://ftp.easysw.com/pub/cups/1.3.10/[/url].
cups-1.3.10-source.tar.bz2                    100% of 3690 kB  212 kBps 00m00s
===>  Extracting for cups-image-1.3.10_4
=> MD5 Checksum OK for cups-1.3.10-source.tar.bz2.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for cups-1.3.10-source.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for cups-image-1.3.10_4
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for cups-image-1.3.10_4
Ignoring previously applied (or reversed) patch.
1 out of 1 hunks ignored--saving rejects to cups/Makefile.rej
=> Patch patch-Makefile failed to apply cleanly.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/cups-image.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/cups-image.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/cups-pstoraster.
*** Error code 1
```
:\

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## anomie (Jan 27, 2010)

According to freshports, you are behind on cups by a minor version (should be 1.4.2). 

Update your ports tree and then try again.


----------



## tomiso (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks!
Problem solved.


----------

